# How often/much to feed canned food?



## purrrplej (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi - I am just starting to feed my cats canned wet food (Aristocats, right now... they were on special for 39 cents a can!), and I wondered how much canned food, and how often, I should give the cats. One is an 8-year-old about 15 1/2 pounds, and one is a 6-month-old kitten under 10 lbs. Right now I am giving each about a tablespoon or so to each cat each evening (though the older cat usually eats what the younger one leaves unfinished so he gets a little more). Should I increase what they get at night, give them some in the morning as well as evening, or both?

Thanks!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

You don't have to worry as much about transitions to wet food as you do dry food, as its all mostly water anyway.

Consensus is that since many cats aren't big drinkers and dry food generally contains high carb content due to the binder, most of their diet should be wet if you can afford it rather than the other way around.

As such, a tablespoon is almost nothing. My two kittens go through 2-3 3oz cans a day. The can should show feeding suggestions for various cat weights.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

My recommendation? Feed them canned (or raw) food exclusively - wet food is better for cats than kibble (which shouldn't even be sold as a cat food: feline-nutrition.org).

As to "how much", I generally suggest folks start with one 5.5 or 6 ounce can per adult cat per day (twice that amount for kittens), split up into at least three feedings (four feedings for kittens) and adjust from there. If the cat gains unneeded weight, cut the amount back a bit; if he/she loses too much weight, add more food. 

Regards!

AC


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I was always told that canned food would rot their teeth and they *needed* kibble. Psh.. Bull. I had my guy on it and he kept getting urine crystals/UTIs. The vet started tossing around words like Surgery and Penis Amputation (!!!!!!!! No way man! atback) if i didn't switch to canned. 

Now he gets half a can of Nature's Balance Salmon formula (anything with chicken or corn tips off his ear infections) twice a day. I probably don't need to but I add a little very hot water and mash it all up with a fork to make a super wet food to keep his kidney/bladders/UT flushed. If he seems uber hungry during the day I'll drop him an extra half a can but that's rare.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

The consensus on wet vs dry is that there is no consensus.

There are studies that show that pure wet food diets are more prone to dental plaque buildup. Then again, the same applies to pure dry diets due to the abrasive kibble making gums tender. 

Manufacturers all sell wet and dry food, and I'm sure they are both lucrative, so I wouldn't give much credence to conspiracy theories though, and just be normally skeptical about marketing like anything else.

From my own research and experiences, as long as there is an attractive water source nearby and they are using it regularly which you can easily monitor, there is no problem with some dry kibble in their diet. 

Just like with us humans though, you have most just eating a balanced varied diet to those that absolutely insist on fringe diets like atkins, vegan, or raw and all have some well documented success stories, so obviously there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Ducman69 said:


> The consensus on wet vs dry is that there is no consensus.
> 
> There are studies that show that pure wet food diets are more prone to dental plaque buildup. Then again, the same applies to pure dry diets due to the abrasive kibble making gums tender.
> 
> ...


Raw is a fringe diet? Wow, has anyone told mother nature she's engaging in that kind of behavior?

All chuckles aside, the only diet that has proven dental benefits is that of a raw, whole prey/frankenprey diet, due to the cutting, slicing, scissoring action required to eat the prey (in other words, the diet the cat evolved to eat): Colyer Institute - Influence of diet consistency

Regards.

AC


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Auntie Crazy said:


> Raw is a fringe diet? Wow, has anyone told mother nature she's engaging in that kind of behavior?


My ex (and very brief one at that) tried to push that on me. Said there is no reason to heat food if its warm outside... seriously.

I told her it is NOT a species appropriate diet, as I am not a rabbit. I need people food, and bacon cheeseburgers are an important part of a balanced diet. :cool


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Ducman69 said:


> My ex (and very brief one at that) tried to push that on me. Said there is no reason to heat food if its warm outside... seriously.
> 
> I told her it is NOT a species appropriate diet, as I am not a rabbit. I need people food, and bacon cheeseburgers are an important part of a balanced diet. :cool


Whoa. Are you saying she was suggesting YOU eat raw foods, even... *gag* meat? 

Yeah, that's a bit, um.... out on the edge. Sorry, I didn't catch that the first time 'round.

And YES!, a man after my own heart - bacon cheeseburgers rock! At least one a week is a called for. :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> My ....bacon cheeseburgers are an important part of a balanced diet. :cool


You are so my hero, dude.


----------

